# C02 Calculator ~ Calculate How Long to Run your CO2 Tank



## kskid (Sep 30, 2007)

CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics

Thought this would help anyone who is going to use C02


----------



## munch box (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks A whole Bunch Bro. It REALLLy is a calculator. An easy way to fine tune your co2 tank for optimum levels


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 24, 2007)

Moving to indoor growing to be stickied, good find!!


----------



## BuckTheSystem (Nov 24, 2007)

Super find. I have always wanted to know this.


----------



## BMWEATER (Nov 24, 2007)

That is such an awesome calculator!!


----------



## butterflykisses (Nov 24, 2007)

yea it is now i know i can turn my regulator down thanks for bringing it back to the front bmw.


----------



## chromer (Nov 24, 2007)

thx alot, i posted a thread about this not long ago.... this is a great find


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on co2 that can help me. I want to get a co2 set up but I have no idea how it works. I know that I need a tank and some type of regulator.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 14, 2007)

can i use a regulator from an oxygen tank?


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes indeed thanks for the find!! I always wanted to find out a reliable way to calculate my co2 tanks!! Seriously man thanks!!


----------



## darth maul (Dec 16, 2007)

can someone tell me how long 20oz of co2 would last 8 plants?


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 9, 2008)

So with this do you need to buy a gauge for your co2 tank? Or can you just open the valve and let er fill the room up


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 9, 2008)

lizard do a search on co2 bottle regulator timer or controller and your good to go...


----------



## crwildes (Mar 12, 2008)

can i just go in the room and shoot my paintball gun a few dozen times around floor area of plants every so often if i just have 3 plants


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

Lol try it and let us know how that works out for you


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 29, 2008)

Well as a dutiful rookie in this hobby I went and read the FAQ and it said at night Co2 levels climb..guessing cuz all the trees and stuff working in reverse. For an indoor grow why couldnt a person just run the lights at night and draw in some outside air..making it possible to skip the artificial Co2 injection or so it would seem to me. I mean if it need man made Co2 so bad how can it grow wild outside along the river bank without nobody there to inject it? Color me cornfused. 

bigwheel


----------



## kimon maynard (May 15, 2008)

is scfh the same as cfh? thats what is says on my regulator. i put in the 12' long x 5' wide x 8' tall and i came up with 1 cfh. does that sound right?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

This is a good thread.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 23, 2008)

when it says .37 minutes is that 37 minutes? I think a third of a minute would be way too short


----------



## MAc DRe (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you that helped


----------



## Jraf (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## durbinexpress (Aug 26, 2008)

awesome site. I have the regulator show there. but I lost the chart that came with the regulator when I moved and was going on rough estimates. maybe I should have checked the site a while ago......thanks for the post it's much appriciated


----------



## Dacostarasta (Sep 3, 2008)

i"m a rookie in this game and about to start my second operation. My first grow went really well got about an ounce per plant with no co2. A friend said if i'm doing soil it's a must. The tanks are exspensive and would really set me back so do i really need to put co2 in my room? What would the benifits be?


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 5, 2008)

anybody ever use this product :CO2 Boost - Supplier of CO2 producing mixture for the purpose of CO2 enrichment and air fertilzation ?..im looking to do my very 1st grow w/ bubbleponics..i know,i know,alot of work for beginner,but very good at learning as i go and willing to dedicate my life to gettin it right...and besides i love this site for expert help,have seen great grow journals..now my question is...do you need to use co2 when growing with hydro??


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 7, 2008)

I added CO2 a couple of months ago and my harvest has increased from 12oz. every three weeks to over 16oz. 

The buds are super dense and the steams are thicker. 

It's obvious that CO2 was a limiting factor in my flower room. I'm running two 1000W HPS and three (14 site) Aero/NFT systems in a 7X8' closet.

I run the CO2 every two hours for 15 minutes. I adjusted the flow according to the formula in this sticky.

I also measured the CO2 in my room with a CO2 testing Syringe. It took about 10 syringes to dial it in. It's still never right on though. 

The calculator in the sticky link really works. But all it does is tell you how much gas it takes to fill your room. It doesn't take into account how much the plants use or any air leaks.

It's not a big deal you just have to use a testing syringe every couple of hours to figure it out. Those little bastards are expensive though!

After a couple of months I've realized that a CO2 sensor/controller is a must. CO2 may be a waste if you don't have lots of light and other limiting factors but if everything is dialed in, watch out! You will see amazing results that more than pay for the costs.

The good news is I found a great deal on fleabay a couple of days ago! A complete greenhouse controller with CO2 monitor/regulator. It will take care of all my fans, lights, humidity, temp and CO2 all in one box. I'm stoked!


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 7, 2008)

so this will distibute co2 through ya garden??...im a new grower help me..lol


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 8, 2008)

paperfetti said:


> so this will distibute co2 through ya garden??...im a new grower help me..lol


The controller monitors the CO2 levels in your room. When it falls below 1500 PPM the CO2 switches on the CO2 regualtor/solenoid and lets the gas out.

When the room gets to the right CO2 level the controller switches off.

I also automatically switches off the CO2 when the fans are running to reduce waste.

The CO2 is actually distributed through a hose (with holes in it) running around the perimeter of the room.


----------



## StayPost17 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow that makes shit a whole lot easier thanx for posting!!!


----------



## Sedition (Sep 10, 2008)

Gnarly calculator bro this will come in handy big time!


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 13, 2008)

whats the pocess to getting a small tank..i here its ridiculous..need a welders license or something


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 20, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~

That's pretty nifty. Not sure what CO2 does, I guess it gelps the grow though. Lots of growers use it. I can't afford something like that right now. This little system is $155.00.


-------
Carbon Dioxide Generators & Regulators
> Carbon Dioxide Regulators
> Hydrofarm CO2 (.2-2 cubic feet per hour) with Timer

A CO2 system releases gas from a carbon dioxide bottle (not included). Plants use CO2 during photosynthesis. Increasing the carbon dioxide level to 1500 parts per million has shown to increase plant growth up to 30%. The output is adjustable from 0 to 2 cubic feet per hour with the flowmeter. It also includes a solenoid that opens and releases the gas when power is applied. Our CO2 calculator will help determine what level to set the flowmeter. Timer included.

CO2 is an odorless, invisible, and non-flammable gas. It is also safe for humans in the maximum concentrations recommended for plant growth. The average level of CO2 in the atmosphere is about 300 PPM (parts per million). If the level decreases down below 200 PPM in an enclosed growing area, plant growth slows to a halt. Through the years of testing and research, the optimum enrichment level of CO2 for plant growth has been agreed to be about 1500 PPM. With CO2 enrichment, under good conditions, plant growth rates and flowering will increase 20-100%. CO2 can be used from seedling right through harvest. 

Deliver growth-boosting CO2 with our user friendly, easy to operate system. With its programmable timer, it will automatically maintain ideal CO2 levels for optimum growth. For small to medium size areas select the COSYS, for larger than 10' x 10' areas, select the COSYS20 

Part Number: 241151
Guarantee: 30 Day Money Back With Receipt
Dimensional Weight: 5 lbs 



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 20, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
link for this CO2 generator system
Hydrofarm CO2 (.2-2 cubic feet per hour) with Timer
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 18, 2008)

i noticed this site says using a 20 POUND co2 tank thats gotta be alot!!! was woundering if theres any calculator for 20 OUNCE tanks?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 20, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> i noticed this site says using a 20 POUND co2 tank thats gotta be alot!!! was woundering if theres any calculator for 20 OUNCE tanks?


I go through 3 - 20gal. tanks a month in a 7x8 closet.


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 5, 2008)

StinkBud said:


> I go through 3 - 20gal. tanks a month in a 7x8 closet.


3 - 20 gal tanks?! 

I found 10 gal tanks for $120 ea 10 lb. CO2 Cylinder, CO2 Tank/Cylinder > CO2 > Saltwater Aquarium Supplies

How much are 20 gal tanks and how much are they to refill? Are you using a regulator on a timer, or are you just letting it leak?


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 5, 2008)

Are all CO2 bottle created equally? I found that bottles for beverage machines are cheaper.

Beer CO2 & Nitrogen Gas Cylinders (Air Tanks) - MicroMatic

They have a 20gal for $109


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

smokingrubber said:


> 3 - 20 gal tanks?!
> 
> I found 10 gal tanks for $120 ea 10 lb. CO2 Cylinder, CO2 Tank/Cylinder > CO2 > Saltwater Aquarium Supplies
> 
> How much are 20 gal tanks and how much are they to refill? Are you using a regulator on a timer, or are you just letting it leak?


I paid about $130 for my 20 gal tank.

I use a CO2 controller. It monitors the CO2 and keeps it at 1500 PPM. It also controls the heat and humidity. So when my exhaust fan kicks on the CO2 shuts off.

It costs me $17 dollars to fill the tank. CO2 added 4 oz. to my harvest. Now my flower room produces a pound every three weeks.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Wow, this will definitely come in handy for me one day. Good post.*


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 6, 2008)

So, using 6 bottles (8 week cycle) @ $17 ea cost you $102. And it added 4oz to the harvest? 

How many plants were you harvesting? If you added 4oz to a 1lb harvest, that would be pretty good. If you added 4oz to a 10lb harvest . . . that's not as dramatic. You said 7x8 so you could be harvesting 50+ trees. That sounds like an 8lb harvest so an extra 4oz may not be worth the hassle. The money equation certainly works out well, but not that great percentage wise (assuming you had a monster harvest anyway).


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 7, 2008)

smokingrubber said:


> So, using 6 bottles (8 week cycle) @ $17 ea cost you $102. And it added 4oz to the harvest?
> 
> How many plants were you harvesting? If you added 4oz to a 1lb harvest, that would be pretty good. If you added 4oz to a 10lb harvest . . . that's not as dramatic. You said 7x8 so you could be harvesting 50+ trees. That sounds like an 8lb harvest so an extra 4oz may not be worth the hassle. The money equation certainly works out well, but not that great percentage wise (assuming you had a monster harvest anyway).


Adding CO2 added 4oz to my normal 12oz. harvest. So right now I harvest a pound every three weeks.

I run a 3 week perpetual harvest. Want to read how to do it?
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html

Or you can wait for the article in the May issue of High Times....


----------



## redpicasso (Nov 17, 2008)

I have 20KG bottle

I put my bottle on the scale and see how much g or kg have release to the air. How can i calculate how much do i need for Grow room area: 700 cubic feet (in grams or pounds ...)

Grow room area: 700 cubic feet
Amount of CO2 required: 0.84 cubic feet <- How much is this in grams ?


----------



## redpicasso (Nov 18, 2008)

All right i solve this problem: 

Grow room area: 700 cubic feet
Amount of CO2 required: 0.84 cubic feet = 23.7861 L = 47g(15°C)


1,847Kg (co2) (15°C) = 0,9344m³ (934.4L) 
1,977Kg (co2) (0°C) = 1m³ (1000L)


----------



## OrygunGreen (Nov 18, 2008)

I make homemade wine and was gonna put my wine in same room as plants any idea how to calculate the C02 from 5 gals wine over time it would need to be replaced about every two weeks as it slows down alot after about a week or so . Im kinda getto and a cheapskate so its ye old killing two birds with one stone trick works for me


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 17, 2008)

Just curious how most people get their c02??? Is anyone renting c02 tanks from welding supply stores? Any problems doing this??


----------



## trichomemonger (Dec 18, 2008)

has anybody ever tried enriching the roots with oxygen, the way we use co2 for the air?


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 18, 2008)

trichomemonger said:


> has anybody ever tried enriching the roots with oxygen, the way we use co2 for the air?



Its called Hydrogen Peroxide....H202...Its water with an extra oxygen molecule. You can buy it at any hydro shop.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 24, 2008)

This thread is very helpful but I have a question.
Why put so much effort and money into this?

I think it would be cheaper to get the $180 indoor air meter and dial in a custom made Co2 maker.

Simply take a bucket of water with baking soda in it and attach a distilled vinegar bottle like a hospital IV would use. 

I think I could make a generator for roughly $20 or less. The vinegar and backing soda cost is negligible because at the end of the day it's cheaper than a tank, regulator, timer, and refills. So for $200 you make a generator for CO2 and have a meter that will allow you to fine tune your drip rate. 

Sure it's more work you'd have to do, replace the water and vinegar every 2 to 3 days, but compared to the cost of buying CO2 from someone I'd rather take the 3 - 5 minutes of work. Not to mention eventually someone is going to wonder why the your buying 60 - 80 lbs of CO2 every 3 - 4 weeks. 

RetiredToker76


----------



## stiffer (Jan 6, 2009)

at what ppm is co2 deadly to humans its it ok to sleep in the same room with co2 running on a timer?


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm curious about "environmental controllers." They regulate the amount of CO2 in the air, even when the exhaust fan is on. What good is that? How do you keep a high level with that thing exchanging the room air so often? Seems like it would be more effective to put the exhaust and the CO2 on separate timers so that when one is on, the other is off. This only allows your room to saturate for a short period of time, but it's better than pumping the room full constantly?


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 6, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> I'm curious about "environmental controllers." They regulate the amount of CO2 in the air, even when the exhaust fan is on. What good is that? How do you keep a high level with that thing exchanging the room air so often? Seems like it would be more effective to put the exhaust and the CO2 on separate timers so that when one is on, the other is off. This only allows your room to saturate for a short period of time, but it's better than pumping the room full constantly?


With environmental control units you can set them so they will turn off exhaust or other appliances when C02 kicks in......thats why people invest in environmental control units, they make life easy.

You could do the same thing with a lot of calculations for time, and a shit load of timers for everything, but with a control unit it does all that for you.


----------



## the357ink (Jan 6, 2009)

controls are just the way to go(high end)..

Unfortunately, not everyone can or will make the investment to simplify procedures.

Save up money...


----------



## Chron (Jan 6, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody has any info on co2 burners, I cant seem to find anything that tells me who makes it or CFH. How would I find out this stuff?
I also have FHD co2 monitor and controller that didnt come with an instruction manual.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 7, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> With environmental control units you can set them so they will turn off exhaust or other appliances when C02 kicks in......thats why people invest in environmental control units, they make life easy.
> 
> You could do the same thing with a lot of calculations for time, and a shit load of timers for everything, but with a control unit it does all that for you.


Maybe the very high end controllers do that? The $250 model doesn't, as far as I can tell. 

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50139

I don't see anything that says it will soak the room only when the fans are off?

For $650, this one does it all (I think) http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50152

But that's a lot of bread to replace $50 worth of timers.


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 7, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> Maybe the very high end controllers do that? The $250 model doesn't, as far as I can tell.
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50139
> 
> ...


The idea of the control unit is you dont need to calculate times for multiple timers, you have somthing to do that for you.

No one said they are cheap, nothing is cheap that makes life that much easier. If you ever get your hands on a high end controller you will understand and wonder how you ever grew without it.

If you actually read that one you posted, it can control heat, humidity and c02.

It doesnt have to say "soak the room when fans are off" thats what the unit does, it disables one thing while turning on something else.... How you use it is up to you.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for the info! Which model do you use? I would love to get the $650 model, but I need to stick to a budget for the next few months. Is the cheaper one even worth it?


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 7, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> thanks for the info! Which model do you use? I would love to get the $650 model, but I need to stick to a budget for the next few months. Is the cheaper one even worth it?



It all depends how many fans, and how many appliances your trying to run on the unit.

That $250 unit would be great for someone who has 1-2 1000w lights with an AC, exhaust fans, and C02 system.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 8, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> It all depends how many fans, and how many appliances your trying to run on the unit.
> 
> That $250 unit would be great for someone who has 1-2 1000w lights with an AC, exhaust fans, and C02 system.


That would be me to a T  Thanks.

I would throw you some REP if I could find the button?


----------



## BCtrippin (Jan 8, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> That would be me to a T  Thanks.
> 
> I would throw you some REP if I could find the button?



The new layout has issues, you cant rep. Go to My Rollitup and scroll to the bottom of the page and switch the template layout to Blazn07. The old layout works way better.


----------



## bryanway (Feb 13, 2009)

This is really nice, Thanks.


----------



## JonnyDankness (Feb 24, 2009)

I just bought that c02 setup off that link but also a good calculator.

Shanks


----------



## jerryclub1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I picked up The Control Wizard for under $160.00
It turns your Co2 on only when the fan is off.
It turns on the fans on by temp or humid settings by you.
You can add a timer to turn Co2 off when lights are off.
Great unit


----------



## subzerox (Mar 2, 2009)

my grow cabinet has a problem with heat, somtimes gets 107. think if i put some dry ice along the sides it will both lower the temp and increase the co2 level?


----------



## BCtrippin (Mar 2, 2009)

subzerox said:


> my grow cabinet has a problem with heat, somtimes gets 107. think if i put some dry ice along the sides it will both lower the temp and increase the co2 level?


How much do you pay for dry ice though? It seems like a great idea in theory, It would just depend how much money the dry ice would cost.


----------



## eoaEASTSIDE (Mar 9, 2009)

wow i love that calculator it is soo fucking awesome


----------



## GreenBeen (Mar 10, 2009)

kskid said:


> CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics
> 
> Thought this would help anyone who is going to use C02


 Thank you. very helpfull, I think I`m runnung it a little high. sure does kick ass though.


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 11, 2009)

I was given a miwaukee ma957 rugulator with bubble counter - anyone know how to use this calculator with one of these? Or is it junk for growing.


----------



## holmes (Mar 24, 2009)

alright, well i just got myself a cap air 4, controls co2, temps, humid
there are dials on it so that i can set the on and off intervals, with the calculator, i can more or less fill it up to the desired level.
but approxitemly how often does it need to be fired up?
im sure it depends on many things, but is there a rule of thumb or can anyone suggest a cycle time


----------



## derbysoccer8 (Apr 6, 2009)

i found a "youtube video" of a kid that made a co2 out of 2 LITRE BOTTLE, yeast, sugar water.
my thoughts are/were, any added co2 would help, i am about day 30 of flower cycle, and just built my 2nd bottle
(read/watched) they only last 2weeks.
any "real" growers, have any thoughts on this.
my whole cash out lay, couldnt have been more then 2 american dollars,
is there any argument,, that "something" is better then nothing"?
any feedback would be great,
thanks


----------



## WeedGal (Apr 9, 2009)

*Ok, I may come off as a retard, but why can't you just blow on your plants to administer Co2?*

*It's FREE and easy *

*My babies are sitting in their own 5 gallon bucket of water w/nutes, there is an airstone in each bucket giving them all the oxygen they need and I visit them throughout the day... blowing on them, talking to them, etc etc.*

*They're just over 3 weeks old and they look great!*

*The more I read about hydro growing, the more involved it gets and from what I have experienced in my own grow room, lots of you guys are doing waaaaaay too much work.*

*Yes, I'm new at this but I was taught by a guy who has done this many times, and from what I've seen so far, it's so much easier than what most of you are doing... and way less money.*

*That's my story and I'm stickin to it *


----------



## holmes (Apr 10, 2009)

no one with a few plants is going to bother with co2 injection, it is for large rooms with large number of plants.

if you are in the room with your plants most the time you are putting co2 in the room, i dont know how much tho


----------



## stiffer (Apr 23, 2009)

will co2 work if you fill the room at night when lights are off?


----------



## matthughes68 (May 1, 2009)

hey guys i'm a total noob at this, i'm wondering how much of a difference will co2 usually make ?? assuming i'm running a 4x2 area with 70-100 plants... what are your experiences with co2 and yield?


----------



## BCtrippin (May 3, 2009)

stiffer said:


> will co2 work if you fill the room at night when lights are off?


No. You want fresh are when the lights go out.




matthughes68 said:


> hey guys i'm a total noob at this, i'm wondering how much of a difference will co2 usually make ?? assuming i'm running a 4x2 area with 70-100 plants... what are your experiences with co2 and yield?


4 x 2 what? Feet? How you gonna flower 70-100 plants in 2x4 foot grow space?

Theres no set rule for how much it will help, adding c02 just helps you give your plants more "optimal" conditions, and healthier plants grow faster, and grow bigger, and grow stronger.


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (May 3, 2009)

yeah im with logansmith i get that plants requrie co2 but what are the optimal levels for herb


----------



## BCtrippin (May 3, 2009)

DOPEYSstoned said:


> yeah im with logansmith i get that plants requrie co2 but what are the optimal levels for herb


1500 PPM is the optimum level for weed. Only during light cycles. Photosynthesis stops during dark periods and plants stop using C02. This is when you want to run your exhaust fans and air out the room to get some fresh air in. Nothing worse than old stale air that will just cause mold/mildew growth.

Also dont forget that c02 is Heavier than Air, so it will settle on the ground if you dont have enough circulation fans.


----------



## iroman (May 4, 2009)

befor man walked the earth ext... plant ruled the earth co2 was very high in short yes even if you have 1 or 2 plants if you have the money get co2 if you get a tank run it just like bctrippin said 1500ppm turn off at night if no tank some shops sell palls of compost that let out co2,when I started growing the first 4 times I didnt use co2 try number 6 I did with clones from the same batch and got 20% more bud


----------



## matthughes68 (May 5, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> 1500 PPM is the optimum level for weed. Only during light cycles. Photosynthesis stops during dark periods and plants stop using C02. This is when you want to run your exhaust fans and air out the room to get some fresh air in. Nothing worse than old stale air that will just cause mold/mildew growth.
> 
> Also dont forget that c02 is Heavier than Air, so it will settle on the ground if you dont have enough circulation fans.



ah thank you for all your answers. I am planning to do an SoG grow inside an enclosed 4x2 ft area, running around 70-100 plants on an aero system with each plant around 1ft high. 
quick question, if you are running a co2 tank, i understand that you only run it during light hours. do you only run your exhaust fans when it is dark?? because i see a lot of ppl who run their exhaust non-stop, but not sure if they are using co2.


----------



## BCtrippin (May 5, 2009)

matthughes68 said:


> ah thank you for all your answers. I am planning to do an SoG grow inside an enclosed 4x2 ft area, running around 70-100 plants on an aero system with each plant around 1ft high.
> quick question, if you are running a co2 tank, i understand that you only run it during light hours. do you only run your exhaust fans when it is dark?? because i see a lot of ppl who run their exhaust non-stop, but not sure if they are using co2.


http://www.controlwizardproducts.com/proddetail.php?prod=EL500

Buy yourself one of these. Best investment Ever. They are fairly cheap too. Its a cooling thermostat. You plug your fan into the thermostat, and set the thermo to the temp you want. When it reaches that temp, the thermostat kicks in power and your exhaust fans turn on.

Seeing that you would be paying for c02, your not going to want to run your exhaust all day and lose the c02. Set up your exhaust on a cooling thermometer and it will only kick it when it gets too hot.


----------



## matthughes68 (May 9, 2009)

BCtrippin said:


> http://www.controlwizardproducts.com/proddetail.php?prod=EL500
> 
> Buy yourself one of these. Best investment Ever. They are fairly cheap too. Its a cooling thermostat. You plug your fan into the thermostat, and set the thermo to the temp you want. When it reaches that temp, the thermostat kicks in power and your exhaust fans turn on.
> 
> Seeing that you would be paying for c02, your not going to want to run your exhaust all day and lose the c02. Set up your exhaust on a cooling thermometer and it will only kick it when it gets too hot.


GREAT! Thanks for recommending that. I will definitely look into it. This absolutely looks like a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Toke+Choke (May 11, 2009)

thanks alot really helping my plants 

peace and respect


----------



## Toke+Choke (May 11, 2009)

like a light timer has any one got a fan timer that reads air temp and turns on and off at certain temps ??

thanks alot 

peace and respect


----------



## BCtrippin (May 11, 2009)

Toke+Choke said:


> has any one got a fan timer that reads air temp and turns on and off at certain temps ??


Yes...lol...I use one of these.

http://www.controlwizardproducts.com...php?prod=EL500

Cooling thermostat, if you want you could use this with a timer, but you wouldnt need the timer because the fan would only kick in when it gets to a certain temperature, then turn off again when it gets cool enough.


----------



## Mr.Freedom (May 21, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone out there is using CO2 in a room that has A/C. If so are you only venting out when the lights are off. I've had mine set up to release co2 every every few hours with the exhaust fans coming on for a few minutes a little before Co2 is released again. This is the first time I've used co2 but I figured some fresh air every couple of hours would be good. thanks


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jun 28, 2009)

this post might upset a few.... but i have my intake and outake on during the whole light period and use co2 pumped in at 2000, my outake is high and as the Co2 is heavier it works fine leaving my plants with about 1200ppm


----------



## vegasendo (Jun 29, 2009)

i just got a co2 generator/ propane burner its like an lp5/lp10 resembles a gen-2e anyways I was really wondering how to get the co2 that it generates into the grow tent ?


----------



## gogettaa (Jul 3, 2009)

bigwheel said:


> Well as a dutiful rookie in this hobby I went and read the FAQ and it said at night Co2 levels climb..guessing cuz all the trees and stuff working in reverse. For an indoor grow why couldnt a person just run the lights at night and draw in some outside air..making it possible to skip the artificial Co2 injection or so it would seem to me. I mean if it need man made Co2 so bad how can it grow wild outside along the river bank without nobody there to inject it? Color me cornfused.
> 
> bigwheel


well not to question ur intelligence or nothin, but in the US, growing mary jane is illegal so to help make ur grow room a little bit more stealth, growers use the lights during the daytime where the temperature are already up so that at night, when the lights heat up the room, the temperature wont show up on some sort of thermal camera or radar that law enforcement may be using to investigate


----------



## joegreen (Jul 15, 2009)

great info, I added to your rep.


----------



## vegasendo (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok well my plants are about a week from flower (12/12) switch.. Im posting this thread for the reason being that I need to know when to Turn off my fans. I have a 6" vortex bringing fresh air in from the room the tent sits in. Then I have a 8" vortex that pushes air out. If i setup a propane burner outside of tent to make co2 when burning then what fans should i turn off/on at all when this propane burner kicks on?


teranone said:


> super,thatnks!


----------



## LiquidLumen (Aug 27, 2009)

iroman said:


> befor man walked the earth ext... plant ruled the earth co2 was very high in short yes even if you have 1 or 2 plants if you have the money get co2 if you get a tank run it just like bctrippin said 1500ppm turn off at night if no tank some shops sell palls of compost that let out co2,when I started growing the first 4 times I didnt use co2 try number 6 I did with clones from the same batch and got 20% more bud


 
Umm have you heard of global warming? CO2 is higher now than ever before in earth's history, due to man's burning of massive amounts of hydrocarbons...if anything, plants are better off now than ever in terms of available CO2 availability


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 29, 2009)

LiquidLumen said:


> Umm have you heard of global warming? CO2 is higher now than ever before in earth's history, due to man's burning of massive amounts of hydrocarbons...if anything, plants are better off now than ever in terms of available CO2 availability


Dude, really? Do you seriously think that co2 levels have never been higher in the last 4.6 billion years? How do you think plants evolved to utilize 1500ppm in the atmosphere? For most of the earths history it has been much hotter and humid than it is now with much more co2 in the atmosphere than exists currently. Except for a period during the carboniferous period, co2 has been above 1000ppm; until about the end of the Cretaceous. It wasn't until Pangea began breaking up in the Jurassic Period that climates changed and Carbon dioxide began to decline from the then at average concentrations of about 1200 ppm to where it is today. The highest concentrations of co2 occurred (that is since the earth began to sustain life) during the Cambrian Period, nearly 7000 ppm!


----------



## stiffer (Aug 30, 2009)

question...... how long does an average bottle of co2 last you guys? a week?


----------



## swpk (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks for that calculator, that thing kicks ass


----------



## wyteboy (Oct 27, 2009)

cud i use my co2 tank from my paintball gun? and if i can what do i get to put on it? and where can i get it?


----------



## BiggredZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Now that was easy..... Thanks


----------



## KitchenKhemist (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been lurking for some time now, just gathering info for a friend. I'll use my first post to help save you guys some money.

Wanna see something way cheaper than that control wizard thermostatic fan control?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E7BTFO

Hope this helps someone. It's what I would use if I were growing


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Jan 5, 2010)

LiquidLumen said:


> Umm have you heard of global warming? CO2 is higher now than ever before in earth's history, due to man's burning of massive amounts of hydrocarbons...if anything, plants are better off now than ever in terms of available CO2 availability


 Please never post again. Your ignorance is dangerous.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a post I took from my journal.......should explain a few things.Put a few hours into the grow this weekend. Transplanted the girls into 3 gallon pots. Set up the flower area with 2-400 watt MH lights (I will veg there until I decide what to do). Took the light from the tent and one I had on the shelf and set them up. Now I need to re-do the co2 math/timers. The co2 math tells me 4 minutes at 20CFH to bring the co2 levels to 1500ppm for a room that size. So this is going to be the new schedule....Lights on 8:00am, c02 kicks on at 9:00am-9:04am, again at 10:00am to 10:01 (just 1 minute), again at 11:00am to 11:01am (1 minute).At 11:55am to 11:59am, the fans (exhaust and intake) will kick on full blast and clear out the room of the unknown amount of co2 and bring it back to 300ppm. At 12:00pm the co2 kicks on until 12:04pm then kicks off, and the 3 hour cycle repeats it's self again and again. This should maintain the 1500 ppm of co2 i'm looking for, or close to it.


----------



## card5150 (Feb 1, 2010)

very informative site
thanks for the link


----------



## Klaat (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't wait to hear the progress report!


----------



## its me (Feb 3, 2010)

has anyone tried using a ''c02 bucket i bought 1 from a lovly place 4hydroponics.com it has 2 levels high(2000ppm) and low(1200) wondering if any1 has any tricks or ideas on the bucket i have found that if i use valves to split the tube to go individual plants and maybe control how much is dispursted in the room all 2gether


----------



## madcatter (Feb 3, 2010)

I will stick to the bottles for my room... no fuss, no muss and no added heat....


----------



## its me (Feb 4, 2010)

what bottles?? the bottles im thinkin of that seems like big $ and risky when u go to fill it back up. i think the bucket will do good in a 6x6x6 room. have the fan on for 15 min every 2 + hours or so..


----------



## selmagreen (Feb 15, 2010)

stiffer said:


> at what ppm is co2 deadly to humans its it ok to sleep in the same room with co2 running on a timer?


 Are you sleeping with your ladys? to answer co2 will become toxic at 5000ppm. Symptoms are headach, dizzyness. get out!


----------



## Delta223 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am about to buy my CO2 equipment but one thing is confusing me:

*Flow meter setting or generator size in CFH (Cubic Feet per Hour)*

What is this? what is a standard setting I could use to get an idea (I just want to run some figures so I get an idea which size tank to buy for my grow space)


----------



## wyone (Feb 19, 2010)

Well we used all of the math to try and get the CO2 right, bought the testing kit (was $34 + $5 per test) and thought we were pretty ontrack. I am an electrician and of course looking for ways to automate as much as possible. Went on Ebay, found a seller that was selling CO2 sensor/control for $230.00 BEST money we spent. Wish we would have saved the original $84 we spent on the syringe test kit!! The sensor is SIMPLE, and FAST and ACCURATE!! We have our room sealed very well, and are amazed that 15 minutes or so of a person in the room will raise the CO2 level by about 300 PPM. Our CO2 comsumption has gone down, and we now have a consistant level. The sensor I found even has software available so I can monitor the CO2 level OUTSIDE of the room! 

So all in all, my opinion is, if you really want to use CO2, think seriously about looking for an electronic control as well. BTW, dont waste your money on the controls that claim to have FUZZY logic for the level. Our CO2 level never varies more or less than 50 PPM and it is a standard control. The fuzzy logic controls I have seen START at almost $500 and go up as high as you want to spend.

Again... just MHO


----------



## 7strains2smoke (Feb 24, 2010)

that makes shit simple, thanks mang!


----------



## 7strains2smoke (Feb 24, 2010)

wyone said:


> Well we used all of the math to try and get the CO2 right, bought the testing kit (was $34 + $5 per test) and thought we were pretty ontrack. I am an electrician and of course looking for ways to automate as much as possible. Went on Ebay, found a seller that was selling CO2 sensor/control for $230.00 BEST money we spent. Wish we would have saved the original $84 we spent on the syringe test kit!! The sensor is SIMPLE, and FAST and ACCURATE!! We have our room sealed very well, and are amazed that 15 minutes or so of a person in the room will raise the CO2 level by about 300 PPM. Our CO2 comsumption has gone down, and we now have a consistant level. The sensor I found even has software available so I can monitor the CO2 level OUTSIDE of the room!
> 
> So all in all, my opinion is, if you really want to use CO2, think seriously about looking for an electronic control as well. BTW, dont waste your money on the controls that claim to have FUZZY logic for the level. Our CO2 level never varies more or less than 50 PPM and it is a standard control. The fuzzy logic controls I have seen START at almost $500 and go up as high as you want to spend.
> 
> Again... just MHO


----------------------------------------

Shit if its that easy, throw out the co2 and camp out in your grow room lols


----------



## GreenBully (Apr 7, 2010)

hey i gota 64 cu. ft space.. 1st quwestion..can i use a 5lb tank for this area even if i refill once a month?and if so whats the regulator calculator for this size...64*.0013=.0832...and then what?? thanx..+rep for info


----------



## tea tree (Apr 21, 2010)

for my room i calcultaed that .5 at 15 min is the best but I am running 1 and the results are awesome. it is about 3000 ppm at least and I do it and exhaust it every two hours. i am loving it set at 1 and at .5 I see no results. odd but I may have a lot of air leaks. i measured it with a syringe. For my flower tent I have a selenoid by cap of course and for my tent i just have a tank so far and I measured that one blast is like 4000 ppm! lol. but that is not sealed really yet and i do it once or twice a day. Plants love co2 in veg. I swear it is beautiful. 

For those of you who dont know spend the extra bucks or as I did get it for the same price as the hydrofarm model. I mean by the cap model of solenoid. the hydrofarm one is crap and freezes up. That is why they say dont use a controller. But the cap is ok.


----------



## corners (May 30, 2010)

Same ideal behind people using steroids. They can still play sports really good, they just put up better numbers while doing steroids.


----------



## corners (May 30, 2010)

In mans history maybe, not earths. Back when co2 was huge dinos and plants were gigantic.


----------



## corners (May 30, 2010)

i was thinking the same thing till you realize that using 2 buckets which is over $200 is close to the same price to buy and own a 20lb tank with a regulator.


----------



## corners (May 30, 2010)

isnt anything over 1500 ppm overkill?


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 5, 2010)

what the hell does Co2 do to a plant and how do you use it? plz let me know.


----------



## buckd316 (Jun 20, 2010)

im confused. lol so many suggestions. can someone break it down and explain the system they are using what size tank or burner and how much does it cost them to refill the tank or how much propane or natural gas they use up.


----------



## rombomb420 (Jun 21, 2010)

corners said:


> isnt anything over 1500 ppm overkill?


No 1500ppm should be your minimum setting up to & not exceeding 4000.


----------



## rombomb420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, awesome thread.


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah seriously dude major help ty so much


----------



## GoldenGrass (Jul 20, 2010)

will a 400 watt hps work for 8 plants?


----------



## roswelldank (Sep 1, 2010)

kskid said:


> CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics
> 
> Thought this would help anyone who is going to use C02


got any info on a homemamde co2 set up with active yeast sugar and warm water


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 6, 2010)

good looks my guy very usefull


----------



## doramider7 (Sep 7, 2010)

munch box said:


> Thanks A whole Bunch Bro. It REALLLy is a calculator. An easy way to fine tune your co2 tank for optimum levels


 Moving to indoor growing to be stickied, good find!!


----------



## horsepower850 (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a cool calculator. I'm getting interested in using CO2. My lights are sealed. I need to get educated more on the types of products out there. Can anyone boost me up?


----------



## dl604 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey guys,

what does the on time mean on the calculator? how long it should be on during a 12 hr light period?


----------



## Don Tchawanna Kno (Oct 18, 2010)

NO, go to a welding supply shop and tell them you wanna fill Co2 bottles for paintball, but that you DONT WANT A SIPHON tank because you prefer to turn tank upside down it gives you more consistant fills, Now you go on ebay and try and buy a used Co2 controller, but buy a Co2 regulator cylinoid release from any ebay indoor supply store, they are bout $120 and in the beginning you can just use it on a timer, and use 30 min intervals ona very very low setting, run the air- line all around winding thru and poke tiny holes with a HOT PIN, and p;ug end, it will be like steroids


----------



## Don Tchawanna Kno (Oct 18, 2010)

or you can buy a bag of a chemical mix that creates CO2 for a period of time but is nonstop and unable to control as far as I know


----------



## dickhwang (Nov 11, 2010)

where is the calculator?


----------



## SwiftGrow (Nov 15, 2010)

First page of this post and I have tested it recently and wow works like a charm its awesome if you have a cheaper Co2 setup and dont have the expensive PPM sensor with controller.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## RemeberMe (Nov 17, 2010)

CO2 is the way to go. Gas them a few days during veg then gas them like crazy after the first 2 weeks of flower to get amazing buds. Reason I say wait the first two weeks of flowering is to cut back on stretch (unless you need them a bit bigger). If you have a room that leaks then shoot for .003 level instead of the suggested .0015. But try to seal the area as best you can because it can easily leak out (co2 is heavy so it will go out the bottom). I'm not so sure marijuana can't use the extra over .0015 anyway. Using CO2 increases bud size way more than adding some nute that probably won't do anything if you're already giving it everything they need. Sure, the setup can set you back about $450 (20lb tank is like $150 shipped on ebay 20lb is usually the size they carry at your local hydro so don't get a smaller tank because you'll have to take it to a air place and get it filled yourself, timer, solenoid emitter, refills) but you'll get it back pretty quick and the equipment will always be worth something (so it's not like throwing money away on nutes).


----------



## SwiftGrow (Dec 17, 2010)

Co2 is the main ingredient used in photosynthesis and according to many books and sources can improve yields 20-30%. I think the percentage might be a little high at 30% but 15-20% is more believable, then again I have never seen a side by side test done. 

Best of Luck
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## kushdome (Dec 18, 2010)

man.....i've been looking for those calculations for a while now.glad i just became a member..will post pics soon


----------



## cthroo (Jan 19, 2011)

What about air exhaust? This calculator only tells the viewer how long it would take your bottle to fill the room to optimal co2 levels in parts per million. Ok. But I pump out over 900 cfm in my room. I think an enviormental control is best. Good luck!


----------



## Sr. Greensea (Jan 21, 2011)

if the ambient air is 70 degrees and 10" under the light is say 85-91 degrees using co2 is air circulation still needed. does a fan need to blow on the plants to bring temps down to 80-85? is 90-92 degrees and co2 and convection alone idea or should a fan be blowing on the plants to bring the canopy temps down from 90 to 80?


----------



## norcali (Jan 28, 2011)

heres the advanced and expensive way to do co2 but check out resultsView attachment 1409365View attachment 1409366View attachment 1409367


----------



## d7b (Feb 16, 2011)

corners said:


> isnt anything over 1500 ppm overkill?


testing this. with multiple generations getting used to gradual changes (currently @ 3000ppm) it seems that the difference is minimal. I think you would have to do it over dozens of generations.


----------



## budtoker0987 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hot do you sticky a thread?


----------



## Mr.Natural (Mar 14, 2011)

* I thought this newer link might help. With this calculator you can figure in dispersion as part of the equation. *
The calculator makes the following assumptions:

* Co2 Enrichment System uses a 15 minute cycle timer, with two ON cycles per hour.
* Optimum enriched Co2 level is 1500 ppm (adjustable)
* Existing Co2 level is 300 ppm (adjustable)
* Co2 level returns to normal in 180 minutes, due to leakage and plant usage (adjustable)

http://www.hydrofarm.com/co2calc.php


----------



## budleydoright (Mar 14, 2011)

My plants in a well sealed cea can draw 1500ppm down to under 350 in less than 30 minutes according to my meter, not sure where 180 minutes comes from.


----------



## Mr.Natural (Mar 16, 2011)

Its just an example. It clearly states adjustable. So if your op is 30 mins then put in 30 not 180.


----------



## d6520 (Mar 19, 2011)

still not sure what u mean...so my veggin room is 3*3*8 so its tellin me that if i set my regulator to 1200 plus them other 300 already in the air i should be pretty darn close to 1500 is that correct???.. but its also tellin me that a 20 lb tank wont last me 1 hour can i please get some kind of help on this????


----------



## Mr.Natural (Mar 20, 2011)

First off you don't need co2 for veg, but if you meant for your flower room. Ok put 3 in the top box, 3 in the next and 8 in the next , ect...when you get to desired amount leave it at 1500. leave the next box alone (300). The final box is the big deal. Dispersion time. this is how fast your exhaust fan is sucking out the hot air. Ideally you want a sealed room with air cooled lights that the air only cools the bulbs with out pulling air from your enriched environment. Then your co2 level will stay high without using up your tank too fast. But that is why they have the last calculator. My cab replaces the air in about 2 mins. I have a 3x1.5x5 flower cab. It works out to about a .041 flow rate. 15mins on 15 off when the lights are on all through flower. My 20 lb tank lasts about 6 weeks. They make simple co2 test tubes to make sure your levels are good.

Peace


----------



## hillbillybuds (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, my mom is 75 years old and Ijust ty her in my room and give her food and water 2 times a day works for me.


----------



## vh13 (May 19, 2011)

alicetian said:


> budlover's advice is spot on. A hermie will ruin your entire crop. A double bend made of solid materials is easy to set up and will not significantly effect air flow.


Uh oh, more spam!


----------



## rikyt (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a 10x12x8 room 960 sq ft. Have 12 plants in full bloom in a sealed room and I have my regulator set at 1 1/2 CFH and it will maintain 1500 ppm of co2 leaving regulator on during the light cycle. I must manually set the room at 1500 ppm at the start of light cycle.


----------



## Dirtydubbin13 (Apr 4, 2012)

What size Co2 tank are you running in the groww room and how long it lasts 20 lb ??/


----------



## freebird572 (Sep 22, 2012)

hell i dont use co2 and my ladys r looking realy nice i have thought of using it but i dont thaink i will


----------



## freebird572 (Sep 22, 2012)

nice ladys


----------



## Turm (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks a million!!


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for the share bro! good things man..


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 23, 2012)

sick buds bro


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 23, 2012)

CO2 meter has multi function-- check it out
http://www.co2meter.com/?gclid=CK29pbfAmLMCFREx4AodeHAAhQ


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH (Oct 30, 2012)

StinkBud said:


> I paid about $130 for my 20 gal tank.
> 
> I use a CO2 controller. It monitors the CO2 and keeps it at 1500 PPM. It also controls the heat and humidity. So when my exhaust fan kicks on the CO2 shuts off.
> 
> It costs me $17 dollars to fill the tank. CO2 added 4 oz. to my harvest. Now my flower room produces a pound every three weeks.


Im new around here and was gonna ask about the true benefits and that sells it. xD


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can any one point out dangerous factors of using co2 ? What actually causes explosions ?


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Nov 13, 2012)

....


----------



## entree (Nov 14, 2012)

So best use for co2:
- sealed location/tent
- have a co2 controller and at least 1 co2 monitor
- system runs during the Lights On cycle and regulates about 1500ppm of co2
-co2 gets pumped in, blown by osi fans over the grow
- exhaust fan will only kick on when temp > 26C; efficiently limiting loss of co2

----
Am I missing anything? 

I was thinking the largest secret jardin II lined with g3 wrap on the outside(or maybe on the walls of the room itself). AC to regulate the exhaust temp ( which shouldn't be much with using LEDs Astir design)

Thoughts?


----------



## snakec (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's a better solution that we learned in a Colorado greenhouse.

It turns out that all plants, fruits, flowers and vegetables respire and produce ethylene gas, which is considered a ripening hormone in fruits, vegetables and flowers. Some consider ethylene as the Death Hormone since it triggers senescense and makes plants grow old and yellow and drop leaves. The more it grows, the more ethylene it produces. This Colorado greenhouse tested their enclosed greenhouse and installed an ethylene filtering device which is designed to protect flowers (roses) from ethylene in flower greenhouses. 

The effect was impressive, in 1 month there was an increased growth of 400% where the ethylene filter was installed compared to where the filter was not present (not 4%, not 40%, 400% in only 1 month). The reason is that the bad ethylene gas gets irreversively oxidized and converted into beneficial Carbon Dioxide which is part of the photosynthesis: 

Water+Carbon Dioxide+Light produces Glucose (nutrients)

I saw it in Colorado that the CO2 is beneficial and was produced directly from the same environment. By taking the bad gas (ethylene) and turning into a good one (CO2) the plants are extremely happy and vigorous, which is exactly what happens with the roses.

The effect was exponential, the more the plants grow, the more ethylene they produce that is converted into CO2 and the more and more the plants keep growing, with more branches, leaves and larger flowers. leaves, more nutrients, more production, less cost to produce.

Watch the difference in the left (ethylene filter) vs. the right (no ethylene filter) after only 1 month:

View attachment 2477527With Ethylene Filter (1 month) - converting ethylene to CO2 from the existing environment.



View attachment 2477528Without ethylene Control (1 month)

Does anybody have a similar experience like this that can be posted and validated?


----------



## KushMasterFlash (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah this will help alot of people.


----------



## Huebyhi (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok im not an expert & im in the middle of my first grow with co2 but ive been through a lot already, trying to get it right. Ive finally dialed everything in & let me tell you if your thinking about it or not growing with it, then im sorry but your just not growing !!! Cant say enough good things about co2. & its not expensive if you know where to look. My 20lbs tank-$50 used. Dont buy new (gonna exchange for full one anyway & thats $20). Titan 7 co2 sniffer-$150 open box deal on eBay(gotta get a sniffer.Damn trying to calculate. Too many factors to each room.)Trust me, $ well spent.LOL set it & forget it. Co2 regulator-$40 on eBay all day long.(dont be scared about price. They hold up & work great.) Then about $5 for some airhose & BAMMM, your growing with co2. Now with that said you must seal your room, have a fan running so you can lift the co2 in your room (because with no air flow co2 will sit on the ground),& again you MUST SEAL YOUR ROOM !!!! My 20lbs tank will last me a month at 1500 ppm & thats with one clean air scrub while lights are on & fans keep room scrubed while lights are off because your plants do not eat co2 at night, they produce it. They want fresh air when the lights go off. If your using more than 20lbs every 2 weeks then you need to do some room sealing because its leaking & thats a waste of $ & effort. Your probably gonna need a dehumidifier too because them girls with co2 will sweat !!! Had my room go from avg. 35%h to 85%h & you cant keep exchanging air from inside to outside because you would keep losoing co2 & thats a "bad" thing. They will also be able to take heat like a champ. Shit I really dont think you can burn the damn things when there on that stuff. Also 1500ppm of co2 in a room will not kill you. LOL, it might make you a lil tired but wont kill you & LOL again, its not flammable. This is the same stuff thats in beer to make it bubble. We drink this shit guys !!! (HELLO). I know this post is old but still might answer someones Q`s. So happy growing !!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 6, 2013)

exhale co2 bags will cover small area for about 3 months for about 24 bucks


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2013)

I make those for fun, and fruit them in various fruiting chambers.

...but I have not been able to convince myself that they will raise
CO2 levels appreciably, given the amount of air that I am ramming
through my tent. 

I could hang 3 or four of these from a couple of the side of my tent
without blocking activity too much.

Can anyone comment on the effect of using these, and the number 
and space that were used?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## hammer21 (May 27, 2013)

Carbon Dioxide's Role in Plant Growth


With respect to CO2 utilization, plants are divided into two types: C3 plants and C4 plants. These names essentially distinguish two types of photosyntensis. C3 photosynthesis (so called because the photosynthetic process yields 3-carbon derivatives) has a problem in that sometimes O2 fills the role that CO2 is supposed to fill. When it does, much of the energy that goes into photosynthesis is wasted. C4 plants, on the other hand, starts with a gate, of sorts, that keeps much of the O2 out, so this waste happens less often.


Most plants, including plants used in agriculture, are C3 plants. This includes lemon trees (virtually all trees, in fact), sugar beets, and potatoes. Corn and surgarcane are C4 plants.


Each type of plant reacts to a change in CO2 concentrations differently. C4 plants already use CO2 efficiently. An increase in the concentration does not help them much. C3 plants, on the other hand, benefit greatly from increases in CO2 because less of the inefficient O2 photosynthesis occurs. Plants in a high CO2 environment increase their plant mass by 20 to 25%. Yields of some crops can be increased by up to 33%. This is the effect of doubling CO2 concentrations over Earth normal. Still higher concentrations can be expected to yield still better results.


Note, however, that the effects vary even among different types of C3 plants. Some are better able to take advantage of higher CO2 concentrations than others, and a few actually suffer if CO2 concentrations are raised.


But, there's a catch. These benefits occur only if the nutrient levels and the amount of water available also increase. CO2 alone does very little good. Consequently, to take advantage of a higher CO2 concentration, we must supply more water and bring in more nutrients (such as nitrogen).


In fact, there is more than one catch. As a plant's production of starch from CO2 increases, it seems to reach some sort of saturation point. It reaches a point where it can no longer take advantage of the greater abundance of CO2. Scientists suspect that this is because there is a bottleneck in the plant's metabolic system. It can manufacture more starch, but it can't get it to where it is needed - or it can't use what it is getting. At this point, you might as well bring the CO2 concentration back down to normal levels for all the good you're doing. Or, if this point is close to the plant's maturation point, you can harvest it and plant the next crop.


[Note: high conentrations of CO2 allows the plant to use water more efficiently. This is because the passageways that allow CO2 into the plant also let H2O out. Under higher CO2 concentrations, these passageways can be kept more tightly constricted, allowing less H2O to escape. But there is a tradeoff here between CO2 fertilization and efficient use of water. To the degree you have one, you must give up the other.]


----------



## TheGreenGlove420 (Jun 16, 2013)

smokingrubber said:


> Are all CO2 bottle created equally? I found that bottles for beverage machines are cheaper.
> 
> Beer CO2 & Nitrogen Gas Cylinders (Air Tanks) - MicroMatic
> 
> They have a 20gal for $109



So why dont you use paintball co2 tanks, got any laying around anywhere, i filled em, three 20 ounce tanks with smart valves, so i can open and close with ease, if you have good strains 2 lb tanks are not needed, put in fresh outdoor air and use small tanks if regulated properly, will have fantastic results, or you can just grow outdoors where everything cheaper, ha, but yeah if you wwant monsters indoors, yeah forsure you need excessive co2 1800 ppm a day roughly.


----------



## Ammastor (Nov 7, 2013)

I like the calculator. Also love that it tells you how long the 20lbs tank will last. good to know so you know when to reorder.


----------



## duece513 (Nov 25, 2013)

kskid said:


> CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics
> 
> Thought this would help anyone who is going to use C02


Just a quick questionI have a gas furnace and a gas water heater. Both are in the same room as my forest..will my plants get Co2 off these?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2013)

Those devices should be venting their own gasses separately.

This is a safety precaution.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## junker1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone heard about using a propane mosquito catcher in a grow room?


----------



## maxomin (Dec 28, 2013)

kskid said:


> CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics
> 
> Thought this would help anyone who is going to use C02


Very helpful


----------



## GSchwartz (Mar 6, 2014)

GREAT calculator


----------



## White Penny (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for this


----------



## zhzzhg (Apr 15, 2014)

Moving to indoor growing to be stickied, good find!!


----------



## mc130p (May 23, 2014)

Hey all, random question here about CO2: If you could only have CO2 for a single ~4 week time span on a grow, when would you time it? 

I think I would do it at the beginning of flower, but I was wondering if any of you had an opinion. Basically, I hate the idea of just letting compressed CO2 into the air, so I want to use only one tank per grow in the most optimal way. A 20lb tank typically lasts me about a month.


----------



## arhdhath (Jun 15, 2014)

Moving to indoor growing to be stickied, good find!!


----------



## postnothrills (Aug 11, 2014)

Isn't CO2 related to temperature? If your temps are low, the stomas open up, right?


----------



## LifeisAx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Has anyone had experience with a Uvonair 1000. I know it emits co2 just don't know how much at a time.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 11, 2014)

I believe that that emits O3 which is very different from CO2

Ozone is a good odor eliminator. It works by causing particles to 
clump together IIRC.

It will not enhance a grow in any way that I understand, but it can
help control odor.

JD


----------



## Cana Cultivator (Nov 16, 2014)

using a bottle just isnt efficient enough... you all are thinking on too small of a scale....


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Nov 16, 2014)

Woops! According to this calculator i been using about twenty to twenty five percent more then i need. thanks a lot ks...you just saved me money. Most importantly though qaulity of these ladies in my room!!!


----------



## ledcflgrow (Dec 27, 2014)

I get great yields and dank weed. My IB tested at just under 24%. I put my co2 on a timer. It is off when lights are off. Then when lights are on, I have it kick on for 30 minutes every 3-4 hours. I think it is set to 4 right now. During flowering, I pump it to 3. 

I leave it on very low, so the highest the ppm gets is 1300. It drifts between 800-1300 while lights are on. I get great results with this and a 20lb tank last me a month or two.


----------



## Botonist (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you, that helped me out, will save lots of wasted co2.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2015)

ledcflgrow said:


> I get great yields and dank weed. My IB tested at just under 24%. I put my co2 on a timer. It is off when lights are off. Then when lights are on, I have it kick on for 30 minutes every 3-4 hours. I think it is set to 4 right now. During flowering, I pump it to 3.
> 
> I leave it on very low, so the highest the ppm gets is 1300. It drifts between 800-1300 while lights are on. I get great results with this and a 20lb tank last me a month or two.


what kind of timer do you use?


----------



## Ali Baba (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys. Just wanted to throw a general question out about CO2 generation. 

I just bought a propane CO2 Generator and was wondering if i should buy a envirenmental governer that will keep the CO2 ppm at 1500. Or should i send the extra money to buy a envirenmental governer that i can customize the CO2 ppm from anywhere from 1000ppm to 2500ppm.

I am using a small tent and will plug 1 of the 2 burners. 

These are the products i have lined up now.


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 31, 2015)

I just bought a blueprint bdac-2 fuzzy logic controller


----------



## Megalomando (Dec 16, 2015)

A helpful thread for me, My tent is 4'x4'x6.5' and I'm using COBs. With no circulation and 400W of COBs, the temp never goes over 82 degrees. I keep the doors closed except when feeding/watering. I've got one of the solenoid regulator/valves for a CO2 tank, this model: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponics-Extoic-Injection-System-Regulator-Grow-Room-Flow-Meter-Control-CO2-/331550956367?hash=item4d31fa1b4f:g:MScAAOSwrklVUWTg It works perfectly, I couldn't ask for a better regulator.

What I'm not sure is, seeing as I'm not venting my tent, most of the CO2 will stay inside except for what leaks through the zipper and out the closed up vent holes in the bottom. How often would I likely need to have CO2 come in via a timer and what setting? Using the calculator at the beginning of the thread it says for my tent and at .5 CFM, it says to leave it on for 13.9 minutes. 

What I'm needing to know is how many times a day I would need to have it come on for those 13.9 minutes? If I leave it on for the 12 hours solid, that would run the tank out in about 700 hours. I could leave it on 12 hours solid for a month at that rate but I'm guessing that would be a waste of CO2, so how often a day, while the light is on, would I need to have a timer turn the CO2 flow back on for those 14 minutes? I'm guessing maybe 5-6 times but that's a total guess.

Thanks!


----------



## zigbred (Apr 18, 2016)

thank you


----------



## needynate (Jun 3, 2016)

I use the titan atlas1, 50 lb c02 tank and blue print regulator.


----------



## Jon E. Doe (Feb 3, 2017)

BCtrippin said:


> The new layout has issues, you cant rep. Go to My Rollitup and scroll to the bottom of the page and switch the template layout to Blazn07. The old layout works way better.


Trying to do this, and failing. I've looked under preferences but cannot locate My Rollitup. Can you offer any guidance on where I need to be to do this?


----------



## BMWEATER (Feb 16, 2018)

TNB Naturals said:


> The TNB Naturals Enhancer really gives a good high shot of CO2 for up to 2+ weeks at 1000-1200 PPMs for a 12x12x12 ft. area. Growers have seen big results from the higher and usable levels of CO2. A great back up for tanks or to replace the mushroom bags. Great shelf life and doesn't product heat. We also have the Refill pack available, same contents as the Enhancer at around 1/2 the price. Perfect for all those customers with the tents and small-medium rooms.
> 
> The Enhancer instructional video.
> 
> ...



I have a grow channel on YouTube called: You Grow I Grow and I have seen your videos start popping up on my feeds, recently took a peek and love the clarity and ease of which you explain your product!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 11, 2018)

I just get a couple of 2 liter Pepsi colas. 2 industrial sized bags of Doritos. A TV with a play station. Two 300 lbs plus mouth breathing gamers. Add this set up to your grow room it's gonna get your co2 up to the levels you desire.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2018)

My growing in my man-cave, where I am most of the time, has this same effect.

(and, from what I have read, it is not trivial ;0)


----------



## pollen205 (Aug 25, 2018)

Can I use co2 bags or c02 tablets if I growing in tent with ventilation


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2018)

That is a great question....I have always thought that, say, mushroom sacks
(which I could make for myself) would not be worth the effort of hanging in
a tent when I move as much fresh air through my tents that I can.


----------



## Lund-o (Dec 9, 2018)

Moved my tent into my spare bedroom for winter, it’s a small house with 2 dogs and 2 adults... 1200ppm should be pretty steady in the tent, how important is temperature to c02? I’ve seen charts saying my temps should be high 80s


----------



## Orianatristana2 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have the same question long time ago. ))


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a simple and possibly stupid question, but regardless I need an answer bc I really don't know!

I've been looking at adding co2 to my grow, but I have an ac unit that is a must for my situation, without it my rooms can get to 90°-95° during the middle of winter, easily well over 100° during the summer, so taking out the ac is just not an option!

so my question is since I'm running a window unit ac, it's technically not a sealed room right? I have the option to vent outside or inside on the ac, but either way I feel it will still bring in outside air, or swap the air. so I'm worried about running co2, and wasting it by sharing it to world!

my other concern is, if my ac is already bringing in fresh co2 from outside. then im not sure if spending hundreds of dollars to add more co2 will even make a noticeable difference! I don't find it worth it to spend hundreds on equipment, plus filling up tanks monthly for an extra Oz per harvest, that just isn't justified for the cost! at least not to me!


----------



## worldspawn (Jul 23, 2019)

Just wanted to point you can build your own co2 controller. Its pretty damn easy/quick to build one on a breadboard.

I used:
Arduino Uno
12v 1a 2.1mm DC power supply
Gravity: Analog Infrared CO2 Sensor For Arduino (0~5000 ppm)
BH1750FVI Digital Light intensity Sensor Module (GY-302) (optional - you could just as easily set a timer to turn everything off when the lights are off)
WiFi Module - ESP8266 (again optional, allows you to get it on your wifi network and report back info (like the current PPM), you may or may not need a 5v-3.3v logic converter.


(a breadboard, jumper cables etc).

You can get all this from dfrobot.com or core-electronics.com.au.

Taking out the optionals you could easily be up and running with < AUD$100.

And heres my sketch (the code). Its rough as fuck and is just a cobbled together collection of samples but it works  Its using the esp8266, the light sensor and also a temp/humidity sensor (DHT22). Reports values back to thingspeak.com.

Oh and I havent got around to programming the relay to actually turn the regulator on and off yet. That's this weekends project. For that I will use a
5V SINGLE CHANNEL RELAY MODULE 10A (CE05137)

---

#include "DHT.h"
#include <SoftwareSerial.h>
#include <SoftTimer.h>
#include <Wire.h>
#include <BH1750FVI.h>
#define DHTPIN 2
#define DHTTYPE DHT22
#define RX 10
#define TX 11
String AP = "XXX"; // CHANGE ME
String PASS = "XXX"; // CHANGE ME
int countTrueCommand;
int countTimeCommand;
boolean found = false;
String API = "XXX"; // CHANGE ME
String HOST = "api.thingspeak.com";
String PORT = "80";
String temp = "field1";
String humidity = "field2";
String co2 = "field3";
String lux = "field4";
int sensorCo2In = A0;
uint8_t ADDRESSPIN = A3;
BH1750FVI::eDeviceAddress_t DEVICEADDRESS = BH1750FVI::k_DevAddress_H;
BH1750FVI::eDeviceMode_t DEVICEMODE = BH1750FVI::k_DevModeContHighRes;
BH1750FVI LightSensor(ADDRESSPIN, DEVICEADDRESS, DEVICEMODE);
DHT dht(DHTPIN, DHTTYPE);
SoftwareSerial esp8266(RX, TX); // RX, TX
void setup() {
// put your setup code here, to run once:
Serial.begin(9600);
esp8266.begin(9600);
Serial.print("Starting up!\r\n");
Serial.print("Sending AT\r\n");
sendCommand("AT", 50, "OK");
sendCommand("AT+CWMODE=1",5,"OK");
sendCommand("AT+CWJAP=\""+ AP +"\",\""+ PASS +"\"",20,"OK");
analogReference(DEFAULT);
dht.begin();
LightSensor.begin();
Task sendSensorDataTask(60000, sendSensorData);
SoftTimer.add(&sendSensorDataTask);
}
void sendSensorData(Task* me) {
uint16_t luxValue = LightSensor.GetLightIntensity();
float h = dht.readHumidity();
float t = dht.readTemperature();
float concentration = getPpm();
String getData = "GET /update?api_key="+ API +"&"+ temp +"="+String(t) + "&"+ humidity + "="+String(h) + "&" + lux +"="+String(luxValue);
if (concentration > 0) {
getData += "&" + co2 + "="+String(concentration);
}
sendCommand("AT+CIPMUX=1",5,"OK");
sendCommand("AT+CIPSTART=0,\"TCP\",\""+ HOST +"\","+ PORT,15,"OK");
sendCommand("AT+CIPSEND=0," +String(getData.length()+4),4,">");
esp8266.println(getData);
delay(1500);
countTrueCommand++;
sendCommand("AT+CIPCLOSE=0",5,"OK");
}
float getPpm() {
int sensorValue = analogRead(sensorCo2In);
float concentration;
float voltage = sensorValue*(5000/1024.0);
if(voltage == 0)
{
Serial.println("Fault");
return 0;
}
else if(voltage < 400)
{
Serial.println("preheating " + String(voltage));
return 0;
}
else
{
int voltageDifference=voltage-400;
concentration=voltageDifference*50.0/16.0;
// Print Voltage
// Serial.print("voltage:");
// Serial.print(voltage);
// Serial.println("mv");
//Print CO2 concentration
Serial.print(concentration);
Serial.println("ppm");
return concentration;
}
}
//void loop() {
// put your main code here, to run repeatedly:
// if (mySerial.available()) // check if the esp is sending a message
// {
// if (mySerial.find("+IPD,")) {
// delay(1000);
// int connectionId = mySerial.read() - 48;
// if (mySerial.find("?climate")) {
// float h = dht.readHumidity();
// float t = dht.readTemperature();
// float f = dht.readTemperature(true);
//
// if (isnan(h) || isnan(t) || isnan(f)) {
// return;
// }
//
//
// String cipSend = "AT+CIPSEND=";
// cipSend += connectionId;
// cipSend += ",";
// cipSend += "{\"t\":";
// cipSend += t;
// cipSend += "}";
// // cipSend +=webpage.length();
// cipSend += "\r\n";
// sendData(cipSend, 1000);
// String closeCommand = "AT+CIPCLOSE=";
// closeCommand += connectionId; // append connection id
// closeCommand += "\r\n";
//
// sendData(closeCommand, 1000);
// }
// }
// }
//}
void sendCommand(String command, int maxTime, char readReplay[]) {
Serial.print(countTrueCommand);
Serial.print(". at command => ");
Serial.print(command);
Serial.print(" ");
while(countTimeCommand < (maxTime*1))
{
esp8266.println(command);//at+cipsend
if(esp8266.find(readReplay))//ok
{
found = true;
break;
}
countTimeCommand++;
}
if(found == true)
{
Serial.println("OYI");
countTrueCommand++;
countTimeCommand = 0;
}
if(found == false)
{
Serial.println("Fail");
countTrueCommand = 0;
countTimeCommand = 0;
}
found = false;
}


----------



## Hust17 (Dec 28, 2019)

That wasn’t easy


----------



## OzyM8 (Dec 30, 2019)

After just speed reading this and seeing all the questions being asked....way too many to answer each one separately. I thought I’d add this link which will answer almost all the questions asked on the previous pages and is a fairly comprehensive guide on co2 use, and good reading. Another thing I’d recommend reading up on and putting into practice for anyone considering taking full advantage of CO2 is VPD (vapour pressure deficit). CO2 use correctly is considered an advanced technique and everything else in your grow and environment needs to be on point for best results.









CO2 Enriched Hydroponic Growing | Manic Botanix


The CO2 fertilizer effect. Article covers contemporary research about yield increases in under lights growing with CO2 enrichment. Optimum ppm and growth.




medteknutrients.com.au





Happy growing


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 30, 2019)

I burn a small alcohol lamp in my room and my GroZone Ultra Simple CO2 controller says it gets me up to 1500+ in about 20 min. Think I'm going to sell the unit as it's still good as new.


----------



## sf_frankie (Jun 14, 2020)

OzyM8 said:


> After just speed reading this and seeing all the questions being asked....way too many to answer each one separately. I thought I’d add this link which will answer almost all the questions asked on the previous pages and is a fairly comprehensive guide on co2 use, and good reading. Another thing I’d recommend reading up on and putting into practice for anyone considering taking full advantage of CO2 is VPD (vapour pressure deficit). CO2 use correctly is considered an advanced technique and everything else in your grow and environment needs to be on point for best results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I’ve been googling all damn day looking for answers and that article covered pretty much all of them


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 14, 2020)

sf_frankie said:


> Thanks for that. I’ve been googling all damn day looking for answers and that article covered pretty much all of them


I can't get anything at that link or even just the website. You have any luck?


----------



## sf_frankie (Jun 14, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I can't get anything at that link or even just the website. You have any luck?











CO2 Enriched Hydroponic Growing | Manic Botanix


The CO2 fertilizer effect. Article covers contemporary research about yield increases in under lights growing with CO2 enrichment. Optimum ppm and growth.




medteknutrients.com.au





it loads kinda slow but works fine for me


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks. Could just be my VPN acting up. I'll switch to an Australian server and try again.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 3, 2021)

The best method for me was to play with it. I got the cheapest monitor I could find which was still over $100. I then barely opened the tank valve & flow regulator so that the flow just registred, probably less than a 1 on the flow meter. I then used a smart plug to open the regulator for 10 seconds. I let the room stabilize for a few minutes & check the monitor & simply added more open time as needed. Easy peasy, quick & accurate.


----------



## VolimPicke (Jun 11, 2021)

If your room is well sealed, why not just burn a candle to create CO2?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2021)

marikumari1 said:


> Hi all. With this do you need to buy a gauge for your co2 tank? Or can you just open the valve and let er fill the room up?


I did that with a tank I got at a garage sale and now that have a CO2 controller I can see the levels realize I was using way too much each time and probably hitting over 10Kppm each time I did it and wasted most of it.

My little alcohol lamp can keep it close to 1500ppm using only 100 - 150ml of methyl hydrate a day. Wanna buy a controller?


----------



## EvilJ (Dec 26, 2021)

What if a portion of my grow space (outside of the tent) has multiple storage containers. Am I correct that I need to deduct some square footage soon mice some volume of the room is taken up?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 26, 2021)

EvilJ said:


> What if a portion of my grow space (outside of the tent) has multiple storage containers. Am I correct that I need to deduct some square footage soon mice some volume of the room is taken up?


If there's lots but might want to deduct cubic footage instead. H x W x L = CF.


----------



## EvilJ (Dec 27, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> If there's lots but might want to deduct cubic footage instead. H x W x L = CF.


Thanks for replying back


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jan 22, 2022)

Just throw your grow op in a meeting room at work, or have heavy breathers as friends lol. We were doing air quality testing at TAFE the other day and found that meeting rooms with a handful of people can reach 1700-2500ppm over the course of a meeting. A closed room of friends with little circulation tested over 1100ppm after a short social gathering.

Explains why cognitive decline sets in so quickly during afternoon work meetings.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2022)

kskid said:


> CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics
> 
> Thought this would help anyone who is going to use C02


Excellent and very fast calculator. 30-40 hours on the smaller CO2 bottle. Is it expensive?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 18, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Explains why cognitive decline sets in so quickly during afternoon work meetings.


That's a blood sugar thing. Even at 10,000 ppm it has no effect on human cognition.

I had my CO2 meter on in the grow room but no CO2 added except for my breathing and I wasn't doing any heavy lifting but it was up to 1250 after less than half an hour with the grow light on so the plants were using it. My little alcohol lamp keeps it up to 1500+ for about 125ml of methyl hydrate a day. $10 for a 4L jug so good enough. I should sell my controller and flow gauge w solenoid.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 21, 2022)

Megalomando said:


> A helpful thread for me, My tent is 4'x4'x6.5' and I'm using COBs. With no circulation and 400W of COBs, the temp never goes over 82 degrees. I keep the doors closed except when feeding/watering. I've got one of the solenoid regulator/valves for a CO2 tank, this model: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponics-Extoic-Injection-System-Regulator-Grow-Room-Flow-Meter-Control-CO2-/331550956367?hash=item4d31fa1b4f:g:MScAAOSwrklVUWTg It works perfectly, I couldn't ask for a better regulator.
> 
> What I'm not sure is, seeing as I'm not venting my tent, most of the CO2 will stay inside except for what leaks through the zipper and out the closed up vent holes in the bottom. How often would I likely need to have CO2 come in via a timer and what setting? Using the calculator at the beginning of the thread it says for my tent and at .5 CFM, it says to leave it on for 13.9 minutes.
> 
> ...


Your tent setup and your maintenance sounds similar to mine. I have learned that air movement is critical and promotes stronger plants. If your tent is like mine, it has a 10" vent hole on the roof and two smaller duct size vents at the bottom. I bring the air in from the top and vent it back out with two duct fans. HPS with my mix on feeding. Good luck grower!


----------



## Chbronco (Jul 11, 2022)

BCtrippin said:


> http://www.controlwizardproducts.com/proddetail.php?prod=EL500
> 
> Buy yourself one of these. Best investment Ever. They are fairly cheap too. Its a cooling thermostat. You plug your fan into the thermostat, and set the thermo to the temp you want. When it reaches that temp, the thermostat kicks in power and your exhaust fans turn on.
> 
> Seeing that you would be paying for c02, your not going to want to run your exhaust all day and lose the c02. Set up your exhaust on a cooling thermometer and it will only kick it when it gets to


----------



## Chbronco (Jul 11, 2022)

LiquidLumen said:


> Umm have you heard of global warming? CO2 is higher now than ever before in earth's history, due to man's burning of massive amounts of hydrocarbons...if anything, plants are better off now than ever in terms of available CO2 availability


No it isn't when plants ruled it was way higher, look it up I agree that man is contributing but not to the extent its make to be.In a long time there will be another ice age probably a comet or asteroid in between and after. Cycle of life for this rock till the sun goes out.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 11, 2022)

Chbronco said:


> No it isn't when plants ruled it was way higher, look it up I agree that man is contributing but not to the extent its make to be.In a long time there will be another ice age probably a comet or asteroid in between and after. Cycle of life for this rock till the sun goes out.


He hadn’t logged on in 12 years


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 12, 2022)

bk78 said:


> He hadn’t logged on in 12 years


last seen
"2018"


----------



## bk78 (Jul 12, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> last seen
> "2018"


You drunk again kassy?


----------



## Rahz (Jul 21, 2022)

I started out using a manifold, mechanical controller and repeat cycle timer. Eventually I switched to digital and the tanks started lasting at least twice as long as before. It would have been good to know what the CO2 levels were with the mechanical setup, but for the price of a CO2 meter it didn't make sense. Probably would have been best to just go straight to digital. It's paid for itself in CO2 alone.

I had a guy at the grow store do the calculations for me with the original setup. Perhaps his math was bad. But if you can't measure your CO2 levels, how do you know?


----------



## Mr_B1g (Jul 25, 2022)

anyone tried to use dried ice to produce co2? is there a threshold, would too many CO2 be bad for the plants?


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 1, 2022)

kskid said:


> CO2 Calculator - Greentrees Hydroponics
> 
> Thought this would help anyone who is going to use C02


The link doesn't work for me, maybe I'm too much a n00b (here?)


----------



## shaggybeerprof (Oct 1, 2022)

if you search "calculator" at the bottom of the page it takes you to, you'll find the link and others


----------



## SkEE87 (Nov 15, 2022)

Why do you need co2 when growing indoors? Just wondering, i grow indoors and never had co2.


----------

